
Hackers Can Use Lasers to ‘Speak’ to Your Amazon Echo or Google Home - MekaiGS
https://www.wired.com/story/lasers-hack-amazon-echo-google-home/
======
yummypaint
Should be possible to check if its the thermal mechanism by looking at the
frequency response. Should act like a low pass filter because of the mics
thermal mass. If the response is flat i agree with Horrowitz that its probably
leaking into chip packaging. The fact that IR light still works suggests to me
that it's the mic heating up.

------
pontifier
My money is on the photoacoustic effect.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photoacoustic_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photoacoustic_effect)

------
Accujack
If you have a third party controlled voice device online in your home that
controls anything other than the lights and what music to play, you're a fool
who deserves what you get.

No consumer IOT device is secure enough to totally control either your safety
or security, period.

~~~
yellowapple
> you're a fool

Yeah, fair, but...

> who deserves what you get

...whoa there, pardner. Nobody deserves to be the victim of burglary/robbery
simply for being uninformed or naïve. Relatively few people really understand
the implications of this sort of technology. I don't hold that against them. I
take it as a learning/teaching opportunity instead.

Besides, who the hell would've guessed you could work these things silently
and from long range with lasers?

------
TheEndless
coming to a spy movie near you!

